# Cracked Ivory



## keithbyrd (Apr 9, 2016)

A couple years ago I made an Ivory fountain pen with components from silverpenparts.  I was at a show yesterday and was showing the pen to a customer and spotted a crack in the cap.  My heart sank!  I have heard that ivory is prone to cracking but was very happy mine had not!! 
But, now what?
Does anyone have any good ideas on possible repair/recovery techniques?


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 9, 2016)

Keith, my only suggestion would be to take it off the cap and either replace it or spread it ever so gently and CA glue it and clamp it shut. If the cap has a clip rotate it to under the clip. You may have to reshape it somewhat if dirt has gotten into the crack. where the crack is suggests the components may have been a tight fit. May want to glue those in next time. Good luck.


----------



## keithbyrd (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks JT - gonna try to get time to try the repair.  Concerned about trying to clamp again - promoting further cracking? Distorting the tube?  How do you control the amount of tension to clamp with?  
I think I might try a little ivory dust ca slurry and see how that goes.  Will update when I find out if it works or not!


----------



## mecompco (Apr 15, 2016)

Just a thought, but it seems like the pen disassembly vise grips might work well as a clamp, if you decide to go that way. Then you could easily dial in the pressure you want.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 16, 2016)

keithbyrd said:


> Thanks JT - gonna try to get time to try the repair.  Concerned about trying to clamp again - promoting further cracking? Distorting the tube?  How do you control the amount of tension to clamp with?
> I think I might try a little ivory dust ca slurry and see how that goes.  Will update when I find out if it works or not!




Oh that is one of those how tight is tight questions:biggrin::biggrin: Just tight enough. Before you put back do a little filing so the parts slide in and use some loctite.


----------

